# French Culinary Institute vs. Le Cordon Bleu- Paris



## nglez09 (Oct 21, 2006)

What do you guys think would be a better choice of school over all? I want to do both pastry and culinary arts. I know that Le Cordon Bleu has Le Grande Diplome which would be a lot less expensive than going to the FCI and getting each one separately plus the artisanal bread baking class, but which courses are better in quality do you all think? 

PS I am minoring in French in college.


----------



## nglez09 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello? I'm sure there are more people online than myself.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Have you tried using the search tool to see if any aspects of your inquiry have been discussed earlier? 

I'm sure you'll have a discussion going. Sometimes (particularly on weekends) patience is needed for a board like this. In the mean time, take some time to browse around and enjoy the site!

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## nglez09 (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabby29 (Oct 2, 2005)

This is a subjective question that will have differences of opinion. Both programs are noteworthy on their own. If you sincerely wish to have firm grounding in culinary and pastry studies your options are to enroll in two separate programs, or opt to study one and consider staging for the other. Either way the expense and time commitments can't be ignored or avoided.

Overall FCI can be quite costly and the programs are not very long. Have you considered the financial ramifications of pursuing two programs? Also, have you received your bachelor's degree already? 

Unless cost is not a factor for you, I would consider attending a highly rated program and picking up supplementary courses at a school that won't break the bank. For what it's worth the best French oriented pastry program is not at FCI, but actually at the French Pastry School in Chicago. 

Best of luck to you!

Gabby


----------

